# Wie oft benutzt ihr euer Handy (inkl. Plattform) pro Tag?



## daeliks (11. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzt auch schon einige systeme (android, win, ios und andere feste firmwares) für eine bestimmte zeit am hals hatte, habe ich mit manchen davon aber etwas mehr zeit verbracht. Aus Spaß, Nutzen oder um es einzurichten. 

Ich nutze mein handy inzwischen bei jeder Gelegenheit, etwa 1-4 std./tag. Für die Pflege, das einstellen und installieren von updates geht kaum Zeit drauf. 

 Ich schreib erstmal nicht welches ich habe.


----------



## Joel-92 (11. Mai 2011)

Zum Surven etwa 10-90 min. am Tag, für SMS 2-10 min., zum Musikhören 0-240 min., telefonieren 0-5 min.

Ich tippe, du hast ein iPhone.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze das Teil eigendlich nur zum Telefonieren und SMS, vielleicht noch ab und an für Bilder. Für die Arbeit eignet sich eh kein Super Duper Teil, und für die Freizeit brauch kein I Net überall. Ich lasse sehr oft das Teil einfach @ home oder schalte es ab.


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2011)

Surven etwas 10-120min; sms:0-5; tel: 0-20min; muke:0-60min. Pflege und Backup 0-10min.
Ich verats auch mal nicht was es für eines ist.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Mai 2011)

LG E900 mit Windows Phone 7

Surfen ca. 1 Stunde am Tag, Musik so 1 Stunde, SMS 30 Min, Telefonieren 10 Min.


----------



## Ahab (11. Mai 2011)

Musik hören bis zu 3h, Surfen bis zu 1h, SMS und telefonieren nur wenig (Prepaid = teuer  ), Spielen bis zu 2h 

(HTC Desire mit Froyo)


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Mai 2011)

Musik hören 30-40Min, SMS 0-10Min, Telefonieren 0-5Min, Apps 0-2Min, Inet 5-30Min, drüber genervt sein/wieder zusammenbasteln 24h

Samsung Galaxy i7500 mit GAOSP 3 (Gingerbread)

@sp01: deine sig sagt mir, dass du ein iPhone 4 hast


----------



## creat1ve (11. Mai 2011)

Musik: 30 Minuten so + im Auto über Bluetooth halt noch mal so 30 Minuten
Telefonieren: 30-45 Minuten
SMS: 0

Surfen und Social Networks wie Facebook und Twitter halt immer mal zwischendurch. Ab und zu gucke ich halt auch gerne mal unterwegs mal eben die aktuelle Tagesschau über die Tagesschau-App oder auch einfach nur 'n bisschen TV, was vom Mac Zuhause in die große weite Welt gestreamt wird, sodass ich überall auf das Programm inklusive Aufnahmefunktion zugreifen kann. Zuhause wird das Ding dann am Abend auch gerne mal als Fernbedienung missbraucht, um 'nen Film oder 'ne Serie, die auf'm Mac eine Etage höher liegen, auszuwählen und zu starten, sodass es dann direkt zum Fernseher gestreamt wird. Ist halt ziemlich praktisch sowas.

Insgesamt läppert sich das alles dann auch auf 3-3,5 Stunden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich nutze das Teil eigendlich nur zum Telefonieren und SMS, vielleicht noch ab und an für Bilder. Für die Arbeit eignet sich eh kein Super Duper Teil, und für die Freizeit brauch kein I Net überall. Ich lasse sehr oft das Teil einfach @ home oder schalte es ab.


 

So schauts bei mir auch aus, irgendwann will ich dann einfach meine Ruhe


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze mein Handy (Samsung Galaxy S) so Pro Tag um die 2 - 3h. Schule ist halt einfach Langweilig. Dafür geht die meiste Zeit für PCGHX / IRC und kleine Games zwischendurch drauf. Musik höre ich vergleichweise wenig. 
Für die Konfiguration gehen auch mal so pro Woche 2 - 6h druff. Bin da Enthusiast. Will immer das schnellste / neuste haben. CM7 bringt halt viele Updates die immer gepflegt gemacht werden wollen aber auch mal schiefgehen können.


----------



## Jimini (11. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze mein HTC Desire Z momentan größtenteils zum spielen im Bett, bevor ich einschlafe. Mein Handy habe ich meist bei mir, wenn ich unterwegs bin, da ich aber kein wirklicher Freund von Handytelefonaten bin, schreibe ich eher SMS oder gehe unterwegs mal kurz ins IRC. Auf Stunden hochgerechnet sind das vielleicht eine bis zwei pro Tag - was aber auch daran liegt, dass ich von morgens bis abends selten Zeit habe, mich länger mit dem Teil zu beschäftigen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. Mai 2011)

Immer, wenn ein Anruf kommt, der mich ereichen soll. Spaß beiseite, bin da wie der Doc, "Handys" sind schön, da sie einen Ausschalter haben. Bei meinem loht sich da nur die Kamera, die wird am meisten gebraucht (K800i).
MfG


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Mai 2011)

60min surfe (nachrichten lesen wärend ich in die arbeit und wieder nach haus fahr), ~10 sms, 15 min telefonieren, 10min emails lesen.

Blackberry 8310


----------



## sp01 (11. Mai 2011)

@BAEF13 jetzt hat es doch einer entdeckt 
Aber " genervt/am zusammenbasteln 24h" ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Mistadon (11. Mai 2011)

Ca. 1h am Tag, für Internet und Spiele. Musik eig. Gar nicht 
Wildfire mit Froyo


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (11. Mai 2011)

Nur telefonieren uns simsen und das nur sehr wenig...


----------



## Low (11. Mai 2011)

86400 Sekunden am Tag das IPhone, mein Android Phone () 10800 Sekunden am Tag.


----------



## zøtac (11. Mai 2011)

Ca. 1-2 Stunden, ~30 Minuten davon Musik hören, n bisschen Surfen und ansonsten halt SMS und Telefonieren


----------



## orca113 (11. Mai 2011)

Ja also für SMS und zum telefonieren. Seit dem ich nun ein iPhone habe, und ich auch noch ein MacBook besitze,nutze ich das iPhone auch noch als Organizer. Denn es arbeitet toll mit iCal des MB zusammen. 
Ein wenig mobiles Surfen (gerade jetzt) und Emails checken ist auch noch dabei. Habe das Ding als einige Male am Tag in der Hand. Insgesamt ne Stunde?


----------



## Poempel (11. Mai 2011)

surfen: 5-20min; SMS: vllt 25min 

ansonsten jeden 2. Tag 1 Stunde Musik hören und gleichzeitig Sportstracker benutzen

ich benutze mein Handy zu 90% in der Schule 

hab ein Nokia 5800 und bin größtenteils noch zufrieden damit


----------



## Re4dt (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich nutze mein Handy ständig. 
IPhone 3G
Surfen: 3-5 Stunden , SMS: 10-20Min und telefonieren 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab kein Handy nerven eh alle...wer was will Festnetz, E-Mail...Teamspeak muss reichen


----------



## byte1981 (11. Mai 2011)

So ca. 1-2 Stunden am Tag.
 Ich nutze mein Android-Phone zum Telefonieren, Surfen und um Musik damit zu hören.


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2011)

Sporadisch, 0-2 Stunden/Tag, im Schnitt komme ich wohl kaum auf 5min...

Ich besitze kein Smartphone sondern nur ein Nokia 6300, welches ich primär zum Telefonieren und SMS schreiben/empfangen, als digitalen Notizblock, Wecker und vor allem auch MP3/Video Player und Radio benutze; die beiden letztgenannten Funktionen sind bei mir sicher die meistgenutzten

Ein Smartphone als mobilen PC-Ersatz brauche ich nicht, dazu hab ich ja meinen UMPC


----------



## Per4mance (12. Mai 2011)

50% surfen 30% email 20% telefonieren ab und zu mal nen game oder nen film von Kino.xx

sms hat bei mir schon lang aufgehört ich ruf lieber an geht schneller und ist genauer 

hab nen Milestone 2 seit der ersten stunde


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2011)

Mein Handy meint:
Betriebszeit: 101 Stunden
Aktivzeit: 14.5 Stunden

Das sind etwa 3.5 Stunden täglich


----------



## Ezio (12. Mai 2011)

Der Akku vom Desire HD reicht meist nicht für meine tägliche Nutzung


----------



## Per4mance (12. Mai 2011)

mein Milestone2 akku is top nur  onlinefilme anschauen saugt ordentlich


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. Mai 2011)

Mit meinem Desire HD komme ich immer so auf 3-4 Stunden.


----------



## sp01 (13. Mai 2011)

täglicher Wecker hab ich vergesen, komm aber auf rund 2-4 Tage/Aufladung (YT ausgenommen)


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Mai 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Der Akku vom Desire HD reicht meist nicht für meine tägliche Nutzung



So gehts mir auch, drum kommt jetzt ein IP4 her


----------



## Ezio (15. Mai 2011)

zum Glück hab ich schon eins


----------



## Doom (17. Mai 2011)

50min für Musik im Bus .... 
6h-7h in der Schule zum sms schreiben , was soll man den sonst auch machen?
Telefonieren tuh ich eigentlich eher selten...


----------

